# Travel agency to travel to Egypt



## johng01 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello,

I live in Dubai. I am looking at flying my parents over to Dubai and then taking them on a 4 day tour to Egypt. 

I have approached tour agencies in Dubai but they don't seem to know much about Egypt and rely on operators out of Eygpt. I am hoping that I could find a reliable tour agency in Egypt that could manage our trip and maybe be a little more cost effective.

Being that my parents are late 70's, I would idealy like to find a reliable agency that delivers on what they sell to you and has quality service so I don't have to run in to any problems while there.

Has anyone delt with a tour agency in Egypt that they could suggest? Or any other countires that manage Egypt tours well?

Thank you
John


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ask this in the egypt forum. They are very active and friendly there


----------



## johng01 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ask this in the egypt forum. They are very active and friendly there


Ok thanks Jynxgirl


----------

